# Cubo de basura automático



## homerj (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola a todos me gustaría construir un cubo de basura automático a partirde uno que tengo.
La cosa sería hacerlo lo más sencillo posible que cuando te detecte se abra y pasados unos segundos que se cierreo algo así pero no sabría como empezarlo.Lo suyo sería no tener que utilizar pic para reducir el circuito lo máximo posible.

Haber si alguien me echa una mano con materiales y eso.

pd:el cubo que quiero modificar tiene un pedal de esos creo que aprovechando el sistema ese mecanico que lleva con un servo o motor se podria hacer algo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2012)

Claaaaro, bueno, tenés como la idea general pero nada más...

A ver...empecemos por subir fotos, y un servo sólo no va a hacer maravillas...

Es más yo usaría los pistones eléctricos que se usan en los cierres automáticos de los autos para levantar la tapa...y luego que caiga por gravedad.


----------



## homerj (Oct 6, 2012)

El cubo es parecido a estos. Cuando pulsas el pedal un trozo de plástico hace tensión a la tapa hace que esta se abra y por gravedad cae cuando sueltas el pedal. 








Un servo normailto hace como 4kg de fuerza y la tapa más la fuerza que hagas con el pie no creo que sea mucho asi que creo que eso lo podría mover.

Pero que sensor son los que se usan para este tipo de cosas. Y como hacer el circuito estoy más que perdido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 6, 2012)

Sería un sensor de proximidad, tipo infrarrojo...el tema es que debería discriminar animales domésticos y niños...sino el tacho va a estar boqueando a cada rato


----------



## Scooter (Oct 6, 2012)

Ya se que soy mala persona, pero yo empezaría por hacer un cursillo para diferenciar el verbo *ver *y sus conjugaciones del verbo *haber *y sus conjugaciones. Acabaré poniéndolo mal yo también. 

Respecto al proyecto lo veo una complicación innecesaria pero bueno.. no creo que haga falta un servomotor ya que a fin de cuentas no se necesita mucha precisión de posicionamiento, luego se podría aplicar un trinquete para que se cierre solo al liberarlo y que el motor solo abra. Lo primero es medir que fuerza necesitas para abrir la tapa y a partir de ahí buscar un motor con su reducción. Para medir eso no hace falta instrumental, se pone una botella de plástico atada con una cuerda y vas llenando de agua hasta que veas que abre bien, mides cuanta agua hay y ya sabes mas o menos la fuerza F=m·a...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 6, 2012)

homerj dijo:
			
		

> a la espera de mas ideas....................... minimo el sensor como se llama para buscarlo



Ya te contestaron *acá*

Podrías poner el sensor por encima para evitar animales.

Puedes usar un motor con una correa o engranes para levantar la tapa, se puede usar un 555 como temporizador, un par de compuertas, algunos transistores, etc.

Pero todo eso no cubre con tu objetivo


homerj dijo:


> La cosa sería hacerlo *lo más sencillo posible* que cuando te detecte se abra y pasados unos seg...





homerj dijo:


> Lo suyo sería no tener que utilizar pic para *reducir *el circuito lo máximo posible.


Si querés reducir el circuito, ¿no te parece que un pic es lo ideal?


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 6, 2012)

creo que te sustrajeron la idea.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryvEEoRzYD4&feature=player_embedded#t=37s
si te fijas el sensor esta arriba, para que abra hay que acercar la mano....


----------



## homerj (Oct 6, 2012)

qe tipo de sensor lleva ese cubo si no tiene emisor y receptor


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 6, 2012)

aca te dejo algo, tendrias que modificar la salida y ponerle en actuador de puertas de coches(autos,carros), a ver si algun compañero se le ocurre alguna mejora

http://www.tecbolivia.com/index.php?view=article&catid=2%3Aarticulos-y-tutoriales-de-electronica&id=8%3Aluz-automatica-con-sensor-de-movimiento
gracias bydiego


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 6, 2012)

homerj dijo:


> qe tipo de sensor lleva ese cubo si no tiene emisor y receptor




Puede ser uno de efecto Hall, Busca en google >>---> <a href ="https://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es&gs_nf=1&tok=I8wgP9aeo2_SoWR6OvCynQ&cp=18&gs_id=12&xhr=t&q=cubo+de+basura+automatico&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=cubo+de+basura+aut&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=718c06c50d6fee50&biw=1024&bih=705">Cubo de Basura automático</a>


----------



## analogico (Oct 6, 2012)

homerj dijo:
			
		

> a la espera de mas ideas....................... minimo el sensor como se llama para buscarlo



este puede servir
no lo e revisado 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/index.htm

si no lo compras hecho en donde vendan cosas de alarmas


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2012)

Yo creo, y es una opinión personal...que los cestos de basura de los que hablamos...son el artefacto de mayor tecnología en el mundo.

Es tan simple como colocar un pié sobre el pedal y se abre, y se mantiene abierto mientras tengas ahí el pie...

Es increíble que quieran hacerlo aún más complicado...así como está es el mejor artefacto existente hoy por hoy en el mercado.

Piénsenlo...yo no le agregaría nada.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 7, 2012)

dj draco....


> Yo creo, y es una opinión personal...que los cestos de basura de los que hablamos...son el artefacto de mayor tecnología en el mundo.



si, totalmente de acuerdo, si fuera un proyecto mas amplio, ya tendriamos que tener en cuenta la higiene, la alimentacion,iluminacion y otros factores no menos importantes...
mejor el pie, bueno barato y bonito....


----------



## Scooter (Oct 7, 2012)

Depende del contenido pero suelen devolver una "bocanada" de "perfume". Si cada vez que pasao cerca me obsequia con una hedionda fragancia, prefiero el pie:
-Pocas averías
-Poco mantenimiento
-Nulo consumo energético 
-Es sumergible para limpiarlo regularmente
-Solo abre cuando yo quiero, no se equivoca nunca


Eso si, si es por entretenerse no hay problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 7, 2012)

*y no hay cubos de basura para pies zurdos? *( broma)
muy buena observación la de DJ T3, si el usuario es minusvalido ?
seria de muy buena ayuda para la comodidad del señor/señora¡¡
se podría usar un sensor esos de alarma,que ya vienen listos,solo le hace falta un temporizador para el electroiman ,
el sensor de alarma se podria colocar en la tapa,habría que elegir esos de haz fino para que solo funcione cuado uno le arrime algo por encima
de esos estoy hablando 




solo le falta agregar un temporizador y el triac o transistor para el disparo del electroiman del pedal.
el detector de alarma tendria que ir pegado a la tapa mirando para arriba,
tambien se puede pintar o tapar la tapa del sensor para reducir el alcanse y que solo se active cuando uno le pone la mano encima del cubo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 7, 2012)

alguno modelos si tienen ajuste de sensibilidad, y otros asta tienen temporizador,pero no todos


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Acá un circuito que encontré *por ahí*



Y se podría usar con algo así.


----------



## Romyggar (Oct 7, 2012)

Colegas, se que no aporto nada con mi respuesta pero ya que el tema del hilo es sobre canecas automáticas (asi las llaman en colombia) quiero compartir 



 que me dejó  cuando lo ví hace como 3 meses:

Este Sí es un Cubo de basura Automático...solo se falta que saque la basura solo (y parece que esa sería la parte fácil )


----------



## jose2323 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yo creo que os estais desviando un poco del tema. Sobre el videos solo viendo las herramientas que te hacen falta... fresadora (cnc) traladro vertical etc. Te va costa el cubo 5.000e.

El infrarrojo, para darle con un boton le das mejor con el pie y lo dejas original de fabrica, mas comodo lo veo yo eh.

Haber, yo tu idea la veo bien. Pero un servo de 4k le veo poca potencia ademas tiene que ser un servo (rapido) 0,50 segundos, tiempo de recorrido maximo. Si no te quieres pegar un rato esperando a que la tapa se abra.

De todas formas tendras que Hacer una minima placa para transformar ese movimiento que detecta el detector de movimientos y transformarlo en movimiento fisico atraves del servo. No se si me esplicado bien.

Saludos y animo con la idea que se puede hacer facilmente.


----------



## Melghost (Oct 8, 2012)

Alucinante. ¿Cómo hará para detectar el objeto que está cayendo? Además lo hace con precisión para calcular dónde va a caer. Increíble. ¿No tendrá truco?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2012)

Creo que eso es un fake como un piano. No es que sea imposible, es que eso si que sería complejo "para nada"


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Creo que eso es un fake como un piano. No es que sea imposible, es que eso si que sería complejo "para nada"



Está basado en el sensor Kinect, y ese sensor es muy bueno para el barrido de objetos 3D. Lo que imagino son las líneas de código que ha de tener, eso si, que ha de ser enorme. Hay gente que hace las cosas por diversión aunque ocupe muchos recursos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 8, 2012)

Melghost dijo:


> Alucinante. ¿Cómo hará para detectar el objeto que está cayendo? Además lo hace con precisión para calcular dónde va a caer. Increíble. ¿No tendrá truco?



el truco es una camara  y un pc que hacen los calculos
por lo que sale mucho mas caro que lo que dijeron


----------



## Romyggar (Oct 8, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Creo que eso es un fake como un piano. No es que sea imposible, es que eso si que sería complejo "para nada"



No sé si es un fake, pero el concepto es bastante impresionante. 

PD: no creo que sea un fake, es un electro-geek-japonés, después de todo ellos suelen ser muy "dedicados" a lo que sea que hagan.


----------

